# disk utility issues



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, i'm running OS X 10.10 "Yosemite" Beta 6 (14A388b) on my early 2011 13" macbook pro. when i first installed os x 10.10 beta, i had a bootcamped windows partition in which windows had failed and i deleted it, or so i thought, after the install of os x went smoothly, i realized i now have free space the size of the original bootcamp partition that i cannot turn into a partition or merge with my os x partition, which is driving me insane because that's 128 gb of wasted space, is there a way to fix this? (ALSO on a second note, i've tried booting from the net recovery and i still can't do anything with the "Free Space".)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You should list the output from

```
diskutil list
```
Unless Windows did something with the partition table, disk utility has been able to non-destructive resizing of partitions for a while.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

so, here's what i get:


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         867.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             784.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *862.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 0F4272FC-FB44-4F1C-9B53-DFB8D1E93513
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you also post the output of

```
diskutil cs list
```
What has happened is OS X has used it's "core storage" options when it created the boot camp partition.
(Core Storage does neat things like letting you combine various partitions on different disks into what appears as single partitions)

When you try deleting the partition using disk utility (instead of bootcamp assistant), it doesn't handle these core storage partitions correctly.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok:


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 412206AA-8132-49D1-B110-6700DB9E7B64
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         867210911744 B (867.2 GB)
    Free Space:   4774715392 B (4.8 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 65AAD6B5-3C42-429D-9E64-564C8D570D02
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     867210911744 B (867.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B4AFE28B-7E82-4A9E-9574-82E152C1185D
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Encryption Type:         None
        Conversion Status:       NoConversion
        Conversion Direction:    -none-
        Has Encrypted Extents:   No
        Fully Secure:            No
        Passphrase Required:     No
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 0F4272FC-FB44-4F1C-9B53-DFB8D1E93513
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          862083874816 B (862.1 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   -none-
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I am no expert and many of these features are still undocumented.
If you have a working backup and want to try these commands to resize the partition.

Your best option would be to boot off a backup, erase and repartition the problem disk.

If you want to try this (I tried on a spare HD and it worked)

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 0F4272FC-FB44-4F1C-9B53-DFB8D1E93513 0g jhfs+ Macintosh\ HD 0g
```
The 0g means use all available space.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

well.....:


```
3-DFB8D1E93513 0g jhfs+ Macintosh\ HD 0g
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 0F4272FC-FB44-4F1C-9B53-DFB8D1E93513
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Incorrect number of file hard links
Checking catalog hierarchy
Volume bitmap needs minor repair for orphaned blocks
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
```


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try running *repair Disk* option in Disk Utility first.

If that doesn't help I think a clean reinstall, fixing the partitions is the only option.
There is really no way I can tell for sure how else your partitions could be damaged/incorrect.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i've tried a reinstall but the installation media refuses to delete the partitions saying that the disk can't be unmounted, so i have no idea how to reformat unless i use like gparted live or something...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You have to use the Terminal to remove the core storage logical drives first.
You can't do that in Disk Utility.

Do you have a backup you can boot from?

The commands you would need are:

```
diskutil cs deleteVolume 0F4272FC-FB44-4F1C-9B53-DFB8D1E93513
diskutil cs deleteDisk 65AAD6B5-3C42-429D-9E64-564C8D570D02
```
You should be able to use Disk Utility now.


----------

